# Puppy doesn't like attention?



## robpool (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and this is my first post. You all have great advice and experiences to learn from!

I have a 13 week old black ddr pup, we have had her 3 weeks and she is my first german shepherd. She is generally a great puppy, she is smart, crates well, is learning to adapt, and seems healthy.

My main issue is that she seems very calm, and somewhat uninterested in me, my wife, and our 3 kids (ages 7, 8, 11). She greets us excitedly when she hasn't seen a family member for a few hours or more, but when inside the house she seems more interested in laying down in a corner than wanting to be petted or clamoring for attention like most puppies I've experienced.

She follows me everywhere, so I think we've established pack leader type status, but I wonder if she is normal and this is a breed characteristic, or if she is somehow detached and we should do something about it. We are working really hard to socialize her and she seems to be doing well with strangers and other dogs. 

We do have another dog, and they are together a lot. She is an English Shepherd and they have become good friends. I wonder if the pup is bonding with the other dog versus us?

She has always been pretty calm even when we picked her up, and our breeder helped us select her as a great family companion primarily

Did we just get a calm tempered pup? I truly would not have complaints about that. Or is she detached and that should be cause for concern? 

Thanks for your input, I appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My GSDs are both "lay at your feet" rather than "lay in your lap" dogs.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

My puppy who we got at 7 weeks is always like that also. He wants to be near us but not in our lap - sometimes I think he prefers to greet visitors and others more than us, BUT he also keeps an eye out for us and wants us to be in sight usually so I suspect that the puppy is just confident and well adjusted and very normal.

BTW he is now 23 months and is the same! I can hand him on leash to someone else in a training class, and he will happily go down the mat with him/her and sort of keep an eye on me but will go willingly.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

A lot of puppies are too busy to want attention unless they are very tired. The fact that you have a bitch will probably lend itself to her being less affectionate. At this age, puppies would rather play with you with a toy than snuggle. I wouldn't worry about it or the other dog so long as you are spending plenty of quality alone time with her.

My dog was like this and is getting more snuggly with age, but still doesn't want petting when he's busy and he's now 2.5 years old.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Shes new, shes young...and getting settled in.
My baby boy didnt really pay attention to me either. He slept for like 18 hours a day.
Dont worry, she will come around!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We got Anna at 12wks....it took her a while to be a "snuggle" pup. She didn't want to be held long or petted, now she's all into it and will happily jump up in our lap...all 70lbs of her!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady was a loner when he was at the Breeders
he played with his siblings but when they slept he slept alone
and to this day he rather lay on the floor then with us.
as long as he can see us he is fine!!

Don't get me wrong he'll play play, play with my lab and loves walks
sometime he just wants to be left alone


----------

